# Six Pack Cardboard Carrier Template Wanted



## sumo (13/6/08)

Hi All

Does anyone have a template for folding cardboard into a six pack carrier? I'm getting ready for xmas early this year..

Something like this:


----------



## randyrob (13/6/08)

sumo said:


> Hi All
> 
> Does anyone have a template for folding cardboard into a six pack carrier? I'm getting ready for xmas early this year..
> 
> Something like this:



Hey Sumo,

i'm thinking of the same thing for a mates b-day.

hae u tried going to a local bottle'o and asking them to save u some from local micro's?

there are some micro's down here that use the blank white ones those would work a treat.

also for a special touch u could make them out of wood?

Cheers Rob.


----------



## warra48 (13/6/08)

Buy a sixpack.
Dissemble it.
Copy onto cardboard.
Keep as a template.
Use template to mark and cut out new sixpacks.


----------



## braufrau (13/6/08)

You could papier mache over a used one making it extra strong!
And then paint it or put pretty tissue paper over it.

Is that very girly?


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt (13/6/08)

braufrau said:


> You could papier mache over a used one making it extra strong!
> And then paint it or put pretty tissue paper over it.
> 
> Is that very girly?



Yes. It is.

I think you meant to post in one of the stamping forums.

Perhaps they already sell them on etsy!


----------



## Barley Belly (13/6/08)

Just lecco tape the six bottles together.

If they want em, they'll work out how to pick em up :lol:


----------



## sumo (13/6/08)

randyrob said:


> Hey Sumo,
> 
> i'm thinking of the same thing for a mates b-day.
> 
> ...



Thanks Rob, wood is a good idea, something like the heineken ad with the six pack of glasses!  Only problem may be them coming back for refills.... 




warra48 said:


> Buy a sixpack.
> Dissemble it.
> Copy onto cardboard.
> Keep as a template.
> Use template to mark and cut out new sixpacks.



I tried this with an Amstel six pack, unfortunately with my skills I would be better off winning an arguement on the internet. I think I will look around for a "simple" six pack holder, or do as above.


----------



## dig (13/6/08)

You can buy blank 6 pack baskets in white and brown cardboard from Meadwestvaco. Make up some stickers and you're done. You may have to buy a whole box of 150, or you could ask your local microbrewery that uses blanks for a handful (Bootleg, Colonial, many more). Or organise a bulk buy and share them around.


----------



## randyrob (14/6/08)

Well this is the solution i came up with:








Halfluck. Built by hand, Drunk by mouth.


----------



## braufrau (14/6/08)

Its beautiful! Can I be on your xmas list please?


----------



## TidalPete (14/6/08)

Perhaps this could be modified to suit a 12 pack or a 20 pack?  




TP :beer:


----------



## Painterbob (14/6/08)

i know it's not cardoard, but it works a treat.this is one i got from PPG (an automotive paint supplier) distributor.


----------

